
4 Ways Docker Changed the Way Software Engineers Work in Past Half Decade - geshan
https://geshan.com.np/blog/2018/12/4-ways-docker-changed-the-way-software-engineers-work-in-past-half-decade/
======
moocowtruck
Security is baked in <\--- LOL

